

Show HN : Social Books - let your Facebook friends know what you're reading - nickswan
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=194524670566985

======
nickswan
I love reading books, and always want to know what my friends are reading to
help give me new ideas. Built this Facebook app to make it easier to post what
book you are reading to your wall.

Keen to hear ideas on how to get an initial bunch of users to get feedback
from and help develop the idea.

